# Venison Grillades And Grits!



## indaswamp (Nov 25, 2018)

Got the call yesterday for dinner night at cousin's house. He cooked my recipe of Venison Grillades and Grits with sides of country green beans with bacon, and  jalapeno butter biscuits. I brought homemade sweet potato pie.








I hurt myself. It was so rich and so GOOD! If ya never had it before, give it a go, you will not regret it!


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Nov 25, 2018)

I can't find a Grillades or Gillades in the search menu. If you can't tell, I love Cajun food. Don't mean to be a pain, but do you have a recipe for this too?


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 25, 2018)

I have not one, but two for you...
One backwoods simple country cajun;
John Folse:
http://www.jfolse.com/recipes/meats/pork22.htm

And uptown New Orleans pulling out all the stops with stuffed pork chops;
John Besh:
https://www.delish.com/cooking/recipe-ideas/recipes/a5886/john-besh-grillades-grits-recipe/


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 25, 2018)

Sorry, typo; it should read 'grillades'. I will fix the title.


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 25, 2018)

substitute venison for the pork, but lengthen the cooking time by at least 1 hour.


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Nov 25, 2018)

I just read the Chef Folse recipe. I can tell by the ingredients, this is a good one. The wife went to Charleston SC, for a work meeting and came back loving grits with anything.


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 25, 2018)

Thumbs Up....


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 25, 2018)

It all looks delicious!

Can I get the biscuit recipe?


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 25, 2018)

take 1 pickled jalapeno fine dice and 1 stick of butter, put in a microwave safe bowl and melt butter. Take your favorite biscuit recipe, or just buy Mary B's biscuits, bake them as directed. when done, spoon the jalapeno butter over top of biscuits and let it absorb.


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 25, 2018)

And thanks Chili. We eat grillades fairly regular down here. Real good hearty meal-breakfast lunch or supper- does not matter.


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 25, 2018)

The grits were actually garlic cheese grit made with yellow stone ground grits. Damn good combo with the jalapeno butter biscuits. Cuz hit a home run with that one!


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 26, 2018)

This meal was made with top sirloin of venison. No need for back strap....


----------

